# Florida?



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

There's not specifically any golden events going on in the near future--you have a lot of stuff in your area that are all breed events that include goldens; I just went on the MB-F web site and did a search for Florida and saw that in addition to all the large conformation shows in the SW Florida area, there are agility, obedience and rally trials planned in the next two months.

http://http://infodog.com/panels/fl.htm

If you scroll down you'll see that the Mid-Florida Golden Retriever Club is hosting a hunt test the first weekend of February in Central Florida and that the Everglades Golden Retriever Club is hosting a Specialty show and all breed obedience and rally trial in early March in West Palm Beach.

There is a new Golden Retriever club in your area, the Florida Gulf Coast Golden Retriever Club, but I just went to that web site and it has not been updated for 2010--2009 events are still listed. You might want to check that web site in the next few weeks or so and see if anything more recent is listed.

http://www.fgcgrc.org/

This time of year is a great time to go to a dog show, any type of event, in Florida! (despite the freeze warnings!)


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

The way the the temperatures have been going down there it wont be long before you have a Golden dog sled contest in the Everglades..


----------



## intimatejoker (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is something that is coming up that i plan on going to. It may be something you would be interest in attending.


It's GRRMF Reunion Time! Join us Saturday, February 27 for the Rescue Reunion, our huge homecoming picnic for all our adoptive families and their goldens!​


When: Saturday, February 27, 2010
Where: Lake Parker Park, 910 E Granada Street,
Lakeland, FL 33801 

Time: 10: 00 am - 3:00 pm 

Who: GRRMF Adoptive families, members and supporters
*Activities:* Games for you and your golden, raffle, golden goods, grooming by Mid-Florida Golden Retriever Club members, vendors, all kinds of fun things for you and your dog!
Why Come to the Reunion? To witness all the smiling faces – golden and human – seeing so much wonderful “gold” is incredible! When you come to the reunion not only will you be happy but our volunteers get a huge motivational boost when they see the dogs they helped rescue doing so well. 






*Food:* We are offering a 6 inch Firehouse subs for sale, We'll have individual drinks/water for sale too during the day.* Please support GRRMF by purchasing these sandwiches and drinks!* 
Needed: Raffle items for the reunion: Do you have something to donate for the reunion raffle? If so, please contact us at [email protected]


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is not a show but the rescue that I am with is having a golden fest 

*GoldenFest 2010* - Our 7th Annual GoldenFest celebration will be April 3rd, 2010 from 1-3pm at Dogwood Park (www.jaxdogs.com) in Jacksonville! Last year, over 150 Golden Retrievers and their families joined in on the fun and sun, reuniting with dear friends, and playing with lots of new, furry ones! See photos from Goldenfest 2009...


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ah, it's too bad Jacksonville isn't closer to Baton Rouge... I'd love to go to one of these things just to see all the gorgeous goldies all together!


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> It is not a show but the rescue that I am with is having a golden fest
> 
> *GoldenFest 2010* - Our 7th Annual GoldenFest celebration will be April 3rd, 2010 from 1-3pm at Dogwood Park (www.jaxdogs.com) in Jacksonville! Last year, over 150 Golden Retrievers and their families joined in on the fun and sun, reuniting with dear friends, and playing with lots of new, furry ones! See photos from Goldenfest 2009...


wow i bet that would be great fun. im definitely interested!!


----------

